# Illinois DNR is really hurting



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

yep, sounds likie they are getting shafted! hopefully things get turned around for them and they wont have to worry about this stuff, OR they can get little Mazda Miata's or Geo Metro's to crank around in, then they can drive wherever they want to!


----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

The sad part is when a 20 year vet of the DNR say to you I just hope there will be somewhere for kids to hunt in the future.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Nothing will change untill O'l Rod is out of office. Maybe those $400 N.R. fees will give the wardens a little more gas money..OH thats right...Rod's planes need that gas.
No game wardens and tell-a-check, thats just what our deer heards need. Our state will become a hunt what you want, with what you want, whenever you want, just make sure you PAY!


----------



## Illinois Buck (Jun 29, 2007)

Saw an article today that DNR is shutting down pheasent hunting at all sites. They said there is no money in the budget to run the program. Hunters pay $15.00 per day to shoot 2 pheasents.

Article said that they were ripping off the state as the pay per bird outfits charge $25-30 per bird.

Here is the meat of the article:

The future of put-and-take pheasant hunting on Illinois state property is in doubt under Gov. Blagojevich’s proposed budget. 

Blagojevich has halting the state pheasant propagation program as a cost-saving measure. The problem with that move, though, is that hunters who pursue pen-raised birds on state land pay for a substantial portion of the cost of raising pheasants in the form of $15 permits. 

The governor’s office has said, however, that it is willing to work with the General Assembly to keep the controlled pheasant-hunting program operating. What that likely means is that we can look for an increase in the cost of permits from $15 to $25 or even $30 for the upcoming hunting season. 


link to article: http://www.prairiestateoutdoors.com/index.php?/pso/article/pheasant_hunt_budget_cut/


----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

JES*S *ucking *hrist I hate that guy. I have a park about 20 minutes away from me and its a good one to take my kids to I didnt mind paying for a shot at my kids getting another outdoor experience.Man I think we can save a ton of money in this state if we just get rid of all of the dirty politicians running this state. You know "Chicagonois"


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Right on P Dog!
I want to say more but I was banned once for for talking bad about a certain CPO. I have no regrets..it needed said.


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

*Rod*

Your Govenor Blagojevich is so crooked when he dies they will have to screw him in the ground!!!!


----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

Dextee said:


> Right on P Dog!
> I want to say more but I was banned once for for talking bad about a certain CPO. I have no regrets..it needed said.


I think thats why I waited a week or so because I was furious all the way home. And thats why I am not even going to tell what park I was at. I thought this guy was a stand up guy and very friendly. He actually was really helpful getting me around the place. So my hats is off to him and a certain finger is up for my GOV of this state.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Get rid of all the dirty politicians? Wouldn't that be all of them?

That sounds like a bad deal. Looks like a good thing that's going to waste. Where are their priorities?


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

I heard rifle season was an option for you boys this year. Anybody else heard that?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

EricO said:


> I heard rifle season was an option for you boys this year. Anybody else heard that?


They try that one every year....doesn't make it far.


----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

I wonder just how many CPO's are on duty in this state daily. Man gas is $3.33 a gallon and they are on a $275 dollar worth of gas a month allowance how much coverage will this state even get? But I bet all of them politicians get reimbursed for more fuel then that a month for them driving from Chicago to Springfield.


----------



## bonehed67 (Jan 8, 2008)

I think WE could run this state/country better off of a used bar napkin at 3:00 a.m. Its almost comical at this point. :darkbeer:


----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

:icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::lol3::lol3:


bonehed67 said:


> I think WE could run this state/country better off of a used bar napkin at 3:00 a.m. Its almost comical at this point. :darkbeer:


:icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

A bit off topic but it's not just the DNR.

I got a notice in the mail today that I had missed paying 4 tolls on the Chicago tollways from May of 2006 until Dec. of 2007 I've been to Chicago twice in that time and neither one in my own vehicle! 2 of them supposedly happened after we sold the vehicle in question. I was to attend a hearing by Chicago to straighten it out! I live about 4 hrs away!!!!!

Spent almost 2 hrs on the phone to find out that the license plate they had pictures of missing the toll was the same as ours except ours was a Passenger plate and the one in question was an Apportioned plate on a commercial vehicle. Once we got that figured out it's still not certain all the crap is over because IL is stupid enough to use the same plate # on 2 different types of plates!


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

You can't hunt with rifles up there?!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> You can't hunt with rifles up there?!


Just muzzleloading rifles the last few years....we're a shotgun only state. There's not a whole lot of places where you could use a rifle safely(argueably)


----------



## clicker (Mar 5, 2007)

Terry A said:


> Your Govenor Blagojevich is so crooked when he dies they will have to screw him in the ground!!!!


----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> A bit off topic but it's not just the DNR.
> 
> I got a notice in the mail today that I had missed paying 4 tolls on the Chicago tollways from May of 2006 until Dec. of 2007 I've been to Chicago twice in that time and neither one in my own vehicle! 2 of them supposedly happened after we sold the vehicle in question. I was to attend a hearing by Chicago to straighten it out! I live about 4 hrs away!!!!!
> 
> Spent almost 2 hrs on the phone to find out that the license plate they had pictures of missing the toll was the same as ours except ours was a Passenger plate and the one in question was an Apportioned plate on a commercial vehicle. Once we got that figured out it's still not certain all the crap is over because IL is stupid enough to use the same plate # on 2 different types of plates!


now thats like our state. hahahah I have used the IPASS a few times sorry I didnt have anymore change


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

BigPappa said:


> Just muzzleloading rifles the last few years....we're a shotgun only state. There's not a whole lot of places where you could use a rifle safely(argueably)


Really? Wow. That's hard to imagine.


----------



## HNTNWHTTAIL4LF (May 1, 2004)

Here some interesting reading. You can root around and find all kinds of stuff. And NO i didnt vote for Blago.


http://www.prairiestateoutdoors.com/index.php?/pso/article/dnr_faces_40_percent_budget_cut/


----------



## FultonCtyHunter (Oct 28, 2005)

the DNR isn't the only ones pulling this crap. I work for one of the biggest factories in the state and the crap they did on the new contract is outrageous. We are now on a two tier pay wage scale with anyone fulltime before Feb 05 is making almost 25 an hour and all of us under the new contract is making between 12 and 16 an hour depending on grade level. With the cost of living going up, gas prices and just everday grocery expenses, most of us are at the borderline poverty level. On top of that, every quarlty meeting, we are told about how we beat record profits yet again and then read in the paper how the CEO got his incentive pay of well over 6 figures. I am so glad I am putting in over 80 hrs a week just so my CEO can buy another 3 yaths to take ol Blogovich around on lake Michigan.


----------



## ILDEERHUNTER (Mar 15, 2007)

P DOG said:


> I wonder just how many CPO's are on duty in this state daily. Man gas is $3.33 a gallon and they are on a $275 dollar worth of gas a month allowance how much coverage will this state even get? But I bet all of them politicians get reimbursed for more fuel then that a month for them driving from Chicago to Springfield.



The last CPO I talked to said their was only 1 CPO for every 2 or three counties. With no check stations anymore and fewer CPO's the hunting will go down the toilet. There will never be a chance to implement earn a buck if they wanted to.


----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

ILDEERHUNTER said:


> The last CPO I talked to said their was only 1 CPO for every 2 or three counties. With no check stations anymore and fewer CPO's the hunting will go down the toilet. There will never be a chance to implement earn a buck if they wanted to.


Thats a shame.... I already heard guys talking about the EAB at the deer and turkey classic saying they would just call a Doe in on the first day of season and be done with it...***.. I hate that we dont have check stations anymore.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

HMMMMM same guy's were posting too bad about the prices for non res...
I was told thats life suck it up.....


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

clicker said:


>


 Who voted him in??? fess up boy's yep nobody here...:tongue:


----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

buckeyboy said:


> HMMMMM same guy's were posting too bad about the prices for non res...
> I was told thats life suck it up.....


Well it wasnt me... They do suck for NR......


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Wonder whre all that big non resident lic money is going... WOW I guess it's true be careful what you ask for.... my turn HA HA:zip:


----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

buckeyboy said:


> Who voted him in??? fess up boy's yep nobody here...:tongue:


I didnt vote for the DOUCH BAG nor did my wife . now :focus:


----------



## FultonCtyHunter (Oct 28, 2005)

buckeyboy said:


> Who voted him in??? fess up boy's yep nobody here...:tongue:


Chicago


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

OK now a more serious post. I have hunted Illinois 4 times as a non resident.
Had a great time. there was another post today that I commented on and was trashed for saying the prices will hurt all of us.. I was told stop being a cry baby if you cant afford it stay on the porch... ... I tried to make the point money was not the issue but why did the price almost double in the past four years... To all the guys who live in Illinois . and I have some friends there .. it really is sad.. .. *:wink:*


----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

buckeyboy said:


> OK now a more serious post. I have hunted Illinois 4 times as a non resident.
> Had a great time. there was another post today that I commented on and was trashed for saying the prices will hurt all of us.. I was told stop being a cry baby if you cant afford it stay on the porch... ... I tried to make the point money was not the issue but why did the price almost double in the past four years... To all the guys who live in Illinois . and I have some friends there .. it really is sad.. .. *:wink:*


It is sad. I dont know why they raised the prices. But now learning about the closing of the controlled pheasant hunting is just another kick in the grown. I live 20 minutes from a state park that has the pheasant hunting and they also have a youth hunt. So with that being said I guess my 2 kids are going to miss out on that chapter of hunting because of my fantastic state thinks that a pay hunt doesnt generate money....***


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

*that sucks*

boy that is a pain for you boys, kentucky's dnr is getting screwed also. Seems to be the trend all over the united states. One of these days we might find a day where we literally have to fight for our right to hunt. its sad


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

buckeyboy said:


> Who voted him in??? fess up boy's yep nobody here...:tongue:





buckeyboy said:


> Wonder whre all that big non resident lic money is going... WOW I guess it's true be careful what you ask for.... my turn HA HA:zip:


All the votes for Blago came from the same place where all the money is disappearing to...Chicago.

That's the problem with having such a large city in an otherwise decent state, you get that much money involved it makes it easier for a lot of that money to go unaccounted for. 

Corruption has led to the downfall of many civilizations over the history of mankind, but why does it seem like politicians in the United States are in such a hurry to do it now?

BTW...earn a buck is not a good idea, especially with our current DNR situation in Illinois.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

JC-XT said:


> All the votes for Blago came from the same place where all the money is disappearing to...Chicago.
> 
> That's the problem with having such a large city in an otherwise decent state, you get that much money involved it makes it easier for a lot of that money to go unaccounted for.
> 
> ...


 Well thats what I was trting to say in a nice way way in the other theread.. Listen fellas I live in this little S$$ hole RI there is no more crooked place on the earth.. it's all who you know politics . has been that way all of my 46 years .. I can see it comming .. guess what once that snow ball get's a head of steam you aint stopping it.. Time to question authority.. instead of bashing each other.. All polititions would be very happy if people like us just dissaoear,, No matter what state you live in..:zip:


----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

Watch how you spell you words even if you symbols instead of letters. I just got a infraction point for swearing on here ...EX: $#@^&* And now we have been moved????????


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

P DOG said:


> Watch how you spell you words even if you symbols instead of letters. I just got a infraction point for swearing on here ...EX: $#@^&* And now we have been moved????????


 Sounds like only certain people here get to say waht they want...
politics??? you tell me the apple dosent fall far from the tree.:wink:


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

P DOG said:


> now thats like our state. hahahah I have used the IPASS a few times sorry I didnt have anymore change


You will be getting a bill. I was in The Republic of Chicago almost a year ago. I didn't have any change on me after I go on the Toll. I went through two IPASS and didn't think anything of it. Almost a whole year later I got a bill in the mail for $80!!!!!!!!

Two time through the toll and then like $75 in fines!

Good luck.


----------



## targethogs (Mar 16, 2008)

Here in California, they are just cutting DFG jobs, biologist and office jobs, 38 warden just lost their jobs also, our state does not think much about protecting our resourses...these people don't need to be cut back on, instead of losing 38 we needed another 100. I am really thinking about moving back to Montana or something. All they want to protect here in California is the movie stars and celebs.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

BigPappa said:


> A bit off topic but it's not just the DNR.
> 
> I got a notice in the mail today that I had missed paying 4 tolls on the Chicago tollways from May of 2006 until Dec. of 2007 I've been to Chicago twice in that time and neither one in my own vehicle! 2 of them supposedly happened after we sold the vehicle in question. I was to attend a hearing by Chicago to straighten it out! I live about 4 hrs away!!!!!
> 
> Spent almost 2 hrs on the phone to find out that the license plate they had pictures of missing the toll was the same as ours except ours was a Passenger plate and the one in question was an Apportioned plate on a commercial vehicle. Once we got that figured out it's still not certain all the crap is over because IL is stupid enough to use the same plate # on 2 different types of plates!


All states are like that. Several years ago I moved to a different city. Got a notice from the old city I didn't pay my personal property taxes. Personal property taxes for those that don't have them is where the city charges you a tax on any big items you own like boats, all vehicles, campers and things you have tags or a license for. You pay this tax every year you own it. And yes you paid a sales tax when you bought it too. And you pay for tags every year as well. And they throw on a city sticker fee to prove that you paid your taxes. Starting to get the picture? They wanted the tax for my boat. I called and said hey bright guys you're sending a bill to another city so that probably means I now live there and don't owe your city anything. They said well you might have it docked here. I said tell me where I can dock a 14' John boat? Had to get the info on the boat registration corrected to get them to go away. All the state and local government computers are linked and when you own something they all get a leach alert that it's another chance to get more $$$$ from you.
Welcome to VA., the fee state.


----------



## RecurveRyan (Apr 9, 2007)

I've talked to the DNR guys around the IL area, and nobody likes Rod. He's in for his second term because of the Chicago powerhouse, but nobody downstate can stand him. The reason our DNR has had their budget slashed is because he's combined several state budgets into one general fund for his pet projects.

The guy is as crooked as a dog's hind leg and I could go on and on about his misdeeds, but I'll spare you the ranting.

But just to put the hunting situation into perspective, the state park I live near (Moraine View) in 2005 had 60 spots open for the opening day of dove season (2 people per spot) and 200 people show up for the lottery. That meant 80 people didn't get to hunt. In 2006, with half the budget, the park had 35 spots open and still 200 people wanting to hunt, meaning 130 people didn't get to hunt. And it just keeps getting worse.

One state I'm very impressed about is Missouri. A percentage of the tax taken in from gasoline is put into their DNR budget. So just as a reminder to the people of MO, keep a good watch on your politicians!

RecurveRyan


----------

